# Betta keeps nipping Snail's feelers



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

My newly acquired betta keeps nipping at my 4 apple snail's feelers. I think I can visibly see damage (theyre shorter) on some of them. Really upsets me, but I doubt anything can be done?


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I took one snail out of my betta tank because I saw an attack. That snail is happily housed with a bunch of neon tetras and gives his tentaclage free rein as he tromps around the tank. 

I had to move another snail out of my angelfish tank as I saw that they had eaten most of one feeler. The only place I had to put her was in with the betta, so I did that with some trepidation. I think she learned to keep herself coiled up rather tightly when she was with the angels because she usually moves around with her long feelers tucked around her eyeballs. I haven't noted any further damage, though, and the betta seems uninterested i her for the most part.

So, unlikely that you can control the situation at all unless you remove the deliciously tempting tentacles from the betta's reach.


----------



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, I'd like to give it a little longer before I decide if theyre just not compatible. But I'd like to know if Im just torturing the snails by leaving them in there. Do their tentacles grow back quickly? Could they function fine with one or two being shortened? If its not too big a deal Ill wait and see


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Tentacles grow back a bit. Eyeballs don't.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Bettas will do that. I have one mystery snail in each of my tanks & all have at time or another had their antennae nipped off but all have grown back & none of the Bettas pay much attention to them anymore.


----------

